# My roo has grown up...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

And become a total dink. 

He learned how to really crow over the last few days and has suddenly gained a serious attitude problem as well. 

When I went out to feed them this evening he attacked me. Luckily I was wearing a long skirt as he only got the fabric. But he was completely attached to me and I had to kick him off. He is lucky I just had a baby and couldn't chase him down because I would have just taken care of him right then. He will be going into the pot as soon as my husband has time to cull and prep him. I will not risk him going after my kids. 

I'm bummed her had turned out this way and very unhappy that he attacked me. He used to be so loving.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You don't have to kill him..you can train him. Most roosters try this when they reach sexual maturity if they haven't had any prior training~this is normal rooster behavior. 

They particularly try this when they are very familiar with humans before reaching sexual maturity...as in fed by hand, taught that humans won't hurt them, etc.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> And become a total dink.
> 
> He learned how to really crow over the last few days and has suddenly gained a serious attitude problem as well.
> 
> ...


Which Roo?..?..?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My rooster kinda did this the other day. I just smacked him on the head... Firm, but not enough to hurt him. He hasn't done it again since. You have to make yourself head honcho!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My columbian rock X, we've always called him "the big roo" since he has grown significantly faster than everyone else. 

We have never planned on keeping the roosters, of course we ended up with 5! We bought dual purpose birds for this reason. I have a 5 year old and a 21 month old who both play with the birds all the time. I will not risk any of the birds thinking they can attack because they could potentially do serious damage to them. I had harbored a hope that we would have a quiet roo and keep one. But after this evening there is no chance my husband would give in to that either!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the cocky cock!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Here is the cocky cock!


Were you by chance wearing red or yellow, even if nail polish. We had one roo my wife discovered the hard way, was like a bull with red toenail polish. One we hand raised, was always sweet and such, one day bloodied her toes, we were in shock. Once we figured out the trigger, we always made sure people did not have on red, if they were entering the coop, or near it. He was fine otherwise. It is all a personal choice, and I respect your desire to buy duel purpose. That is all we raise and breed, for that very reason.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope white skirt, sea green toes, green sandals, brow tank top. I couldn't have been more neutral! I went out with my year and a half old today who I had to make walk because I was carrying the carseat in my other hand. He was eyeing us both so I just ran at him with my arms out. He kept his distance after that but puffed himself up as big as he could make himself.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Nope white skirt, sea green toes, green sandals,..


My Rooster gave me fits one evening. First time I had entered their run wearing sandals. After I knocked him back he kept evil eying my toes. When I enter with shoes on he gives me no problems.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bring treats with me when I go out there. My roo is a sucker for bread crusts


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I live in sandals, I wear them until the snow flies! I have had a couple of the birds bite at my toes before. But he wasn't going after my feet, he attacked my side. He was attached to the fabric of my skirt with his feet and beak about knee height. I was wearing a full length flowing hippy style skirt. I had to pull the fabric around so I could kick him off of me. It was a full blown attack. Since he is one of the production cross breeds from a hatchery I'm sure he is just going to be a nasty mean rooster.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is some important information that any who own roosters should read and learn...

http://www.usask.ca/wcvm/herdmed/applied-ethology/Bottle-raised%20males%20can%20be%20very%20dangerous.pdf

An excerpt about 2-3 paragraphs down can explain a few things....





> How is it possible for a tame pet to turn on itscaretaker or other humans? First off, all​avian and mammalian neonates are born with​a preprogrammed drive to imprint onto​their mother. Imprinting refers to a critical​period of time early in the animal's life when​it forms attachments and develops a concept​of its own species' identity. Imprinting​provides animals with information about who they are and for males it determines​specifically who they will find attractive when they reach sexual maturity. Only a few​species like cow birds and cuckoos​, that are essentially parasites in another bird's nest,​can be reared by surrogate parents and get things "right" when they reach sexual​maturity. The famous German ethologist, Konrad Lorenz demonstrated the imprinting​process in goslings and ducklings and showed​that in the absence of their real mothers​these precocial birds would imprint onto their human care taker.
> ​
> Imprinting has long lasting and important biological and psychological effects on adult ​sexual behaviour, which is often irreversible​
> .​




It's not the animal's fault that one not used to raising male livestock nurtured him like a pet and then got surprised and angry when this imprinting realized into what can happen in these cases.

I've read hundreds upon hundreds of just such posts over the years and most of them start with "and he was so gentle and sweet when he was little...allowed us to pet him, feed him, hold him...and now THIS!!!"

Sure, there are some roosters out there in the world whose breed or genetics will cause them to be a little more aggressive than others~but not that many. I've had roosters for many a long year and have never had a "mean, nasty rooster", no matter what breed I've had.

It's not luck...it's called livestock husbandry 101 and folks need to learn it if they are going to try to turn livestock into pets.
​


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

My rooster tried this a few times when he was coming of age. At first I was scared and would just run back in the house. He used to chase me, and I couldn't believe that I would let a stupid chicken keep me from my own yard. So, the next day, I took a broom with me and when he tried it again, I used the broom and smacked him with it. He's been great ever since (last summer). He doesn't show any anger towards me at all, and if I am doing something that has him concerned he is only vocal and strutty about it. You might try it with your's, but I do understand how you wouldn't want to risk it with your kiddos, they are still too little to be able to really defend themselves and not get traumatized by the experience.
To think, I have at least 5, possibly 6 little roos that will be coming of age. Lord, give me patience!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I know everyone has a different view, but on my property I have zero tolerance for nasty roosters. The second one attacks a person they get cages for butchering. I have to many kids around here and will not tolerate a rooster even thinking about going after the little ones. So far my way has worked for us. The 2 roosters I have now show zero aggression towards people. Last summer I butchered 6 roosters who were nasty.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup I butchered one of mine this spring he turned nasty he was a barred rock nice looking but anyone who dared to walk the property he would take a run for and when he finally went after my 12 yr old niece he ended up in the pot next time I won't be giving as many chances.


----------

